# Where to put African Dwarf frogs?



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

OK I have 2 ADF that I just brought home from LFS. It's very unlike me to buy anything prior to research. I have googled and resurrected a bunch of threads on this forum; seems like most of the writers haven't actually had some, they're just echoing what everybody else says.


After all that reading, I believe my 125 is too active, and maybe too deep for them. The 20 is also heavily planted and is home to 7 rummy nose, 6 otos, and a handful of ghost shrimp. There's also a 10g shrimp tank with RCS and tiger shrimp, and 3 baby fish, it has mostly mosses and a few bigger plants. It also has lower light.

If you have owned dwarf frogs before, tell me --where would you put them?

Thanks!


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi, I currently own 2 dwarf frog in a 10g planted, specific tank. You'll notice very fast that they bite each other very often. One of the frog, once, ate the skin of the other! So I leave them alone, hoping that they starts breeding one day


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

I would say the smallest tank would be best, unless you mind that the frogs will pick off a few crystal red's every once in a while. They like to eat live food.


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

LOL Ok thanks for your help! They're in the tank...we shall see if their appetites are too much for my pleasure.

Actually there's a 5g set up and still running, but it's empty. So if they misbehave they can get their own place.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

ADFs will starve in tanks with fast moving fish in them. ADFs can't see anything that's not directly in front of them so, food has to sit still long enough for them to smell it. I used to have to squirt blood worms directly in front of them with a turkey baster and still the fish would steal the food right in front of them. They probably would be ok in a shrimp tank since baby shrimp would be to fast for the frogs.


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

I have bloodworms, and intended to do this. But they are hidden in the plants! It's taking a lot more time than I anticipated


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've had one going on 4 years now. He was in a heavily planted 10 gal for a while with some tetras, a couple cories and a pair of checkerboard cichlids. He did great. About a month or so ago I took the 10 gal down and moved him to a newer (but cycled) more sparely planted 60P (about 18 gal) with a couple rocks, some moss, some HM, and hairgrass. In there I have about a dozen or so endlers, 15+ cherry shrimp, 6 or so Amanos and 3-4 ghost shrimps. He's continued to thrive and he, the shrimps and the endlers seem to get along fine. Never seen him snap at a shrimp either. At least 2-3x a week I feed him frozon Hikari bloodworms and I make an extra effort with a turkey baster to be sure he gets some. He now recognizes the baster's tip and snaps at it while I slowly squeeze out some worms. I make sure he gets at least two mouthfuls. Later on I often see him patroling around the bottom (semi-blindly) looking for any worms the shrimps have not yet laid claim to. I also sometimes drop Frog and Salamander pellets in for him and he often snaps them if I drop them near his nose, or he later finds them.

After I got my 72 gal tank a couple years ago I tried him in there but the tank was too tall. He always hung out near the top using a filter intake stand to balance upon. Back into the 10 gal he went.

I think they'd do great in your 10 gal. I do recommend using the turkey baster method to be sure they are getting a good meal at least 3x a week.


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

rich815 said:


> I think they'd do great in your 10 gal. I do recommend using the turkey baster method to be sure they are getting a good meal at least 3x a week.


OK great. Thanks! 

I tried the baster/bloodworms today. They definitely like them! Mine didn't search around for any more though, they only ate what was in front of them. I guess they'll learn. This early on, I figure any eating at all is a good sign.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

they are blind as bats and dumb as rocks. put them wherever you want to. like other users have said, you just have to make sure you feed them directly. i fed mine by hand (not turkey baster) which was neat, because my hand equated to food for them. they would get excited, even if i was just rearranging plants.

they know air is "up" so they won't drown. and you feed them. and... that's it! i've found blood worms to be the bet food source because they can smell it in the water. wherever they are, they start moving around, hunting for the food. this allowed me to FIND all of them and feed them individually (because even though they could smell the food, they could never FIND it).

cute as buttons though! cute as buttons...


----------

